# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  kerkoj  ndihm   nga   ju

## besimI_KS

pershdnetje   une  kam nevoj per nje ndihm   nga  ju  te  pranishum   ne ket   forum  problemi asht  ky     e kam bo  format  pc krejt  ne  rregull   ama  nuke  e  kam nde  hardiskun ne ne   loc:d me  ka  mbet    kurse  ne   loc: c        asht     150 gb    e  deshta   ti ndaj       per    shkak   te  rujtes  te  naj dokumneti     une  deshta  me dit  a  mundem   ti ndaj  apo  te  formoj  loc:  d  pa  e  bo  fomat  pc   nese   po    kam nevoj ta  di    asht  procedura     
  ju   falnderoj   shum   te  gjithve

----------


## toni54

o haver qaty ku e ke ba format ta kish nda memorien edhe kishe kry pune shume leht....

----------


## besimI_KS

o i  nderum  une e ceka   a mundem  pa e  bo  format se  me  fut  cd perseri me bo  po  e  di  une  e  ceka  a ka  ndonje menyr  tjeter  per  te  kriju   loc  : d   pa e  bo  format   ama   flm shum  per  ndihm

----------


## driniluka

po mo lol ka mundesi qe ta ndash pa i bere format. Shkarko Eeaseus partition manager dhe ka per te mbaruar pune  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dardani8

> pershdnetje   une  kam nevoj per nje ndihm   nga  ju  te  pranishum   ne ket   forum  problemi asht  ky     e kam bo  format  pc krejt  ne  rregull   ama  nuke  e  kam nde  hardiskun ne ne   loc:d me  ka  mbet    kurse  ne   loc: c        asht     150 gb    e  deshta   ti ndaj       per    shkak   te  rujtes  te  naj dokumneti     une  deshta  me dit  a  mundem   ti ndaj  apo  te  formoj  loc:  d  pa  e  bo  fomat  pc   nese   po    kam nevoj ta  di    asht  procedura     
>   ju   falnderoj   shum   te  gjithve


A ka dikush ne kete  Forum te ma perkthej kete  cka kerkon ky, une asgje spo marr  vesh???

----------

